# Pas le moral



## laeti221 (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'avais juste besoin de m'exprimer. Je suis assistante maternelle depuis 2013 et je ne me sens plus vraiment à l'aise dans mon métier. je travaille avec les enfants depuis que j'ai 17 ans ( je fête bientôt les 40 bougies )
Initialement en centre de loisirs puis en crèche. Lorsque je me suis installé comme assistante maternelle c'était pour privilégier un accueil familial un côté convivial qui m'attirait mais aujourd'hui ce n'est plus du tout le cas les familles sont le plus souvent ingrates ( pas toutes hein bien entendue j'ai fais comme vous tous de très belle rencontres heureusement). Ensuite les règles de la pmi sont de moins en moins logiques voir incompréhensibles,  et j'ai l'impression de ne plus être libre, de ne vivre que pour les enfants que j'accueille alors que j'ai aussi 2 enfants à moi et une vie , ma santé est un problème le moindre soucis de santé est source d'angoisse entre reproche des familles perte de salaire une pression sociale incroyable je n'ai pas réussi à avoir un 3 ème enfant et cette pression a ajouté à mes difficultés. 
Aujourd'hui je me remet en question je cherche une reconversion possible mais je vis ce virage comme un deuil car c'est une vocation ...


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Laeti221,

Vous êtes JEUNE 40 ans ! 

D’après ce que vous dites, JE chercherais un autre job. Prenez le temps pour savoir ce que VOUS voulez vraiment et changez de vie. 

Vous déjà, vos enfants … une reconversion tout simplement.

Il ne faut pas se pourrir la vie quand l’envie n’y est plus. La vie est trop courte et à 40 ANS la vie est encore + belle et en + il y a beaucoup d’emplois.

C’est vraiment le moment pour choisir. 

Revenez sur ce forum pour nous dire votre projet.

Je vous envoie PLEIN de bonnes ondes 🧛‍♀️


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Septembre 2022)

Et vous donnerez votre préavis comme prévu sur les contrats.

N’en parlez absolument pas aux parents … prendre SON temps


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir tout à fait d'accord avec Chantou vous êtes encore une "jeunette" alors réfléchissez à ce que vous souhaiteriez faire et foncez ... n'en parlez pas aux parents même pas de sous-entendus car ils seraient capables de vous enlever les enfants avant !!! qd on commence à se poser des questions il faut agir ... et oui je suis adepte de l'accueil familial qui n'existe plus même ici certaines travaillent comme dans les crèches perso tant que les petits sont chez moi (leurs parents me paient) mais ils font partie de ma vie pendant minimum 3 ans parfois moins ... je n'aurais pas pu travailler autrement !!!


----------



## Griselda (18 Septembre 2022)

Et oui il y a des plus et des moins à notre metier et ce que tu décris sont précisément les moins que nous rencontrons toutes et tous. Et oui l'envers du décors n'est pas si simple. Si tu ne te sens plus à ta place, que les moins ne sont pas compensés par les plus à ton sentiment alors oui il faut, tu as le droit de vouloir changer de voie et il n'y a pas de honte à ça, loin de là.
Reviens nous dire ici si tu as pris ta décision et vers quelle voie tu te projette.

Bon courage


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Ne laissez pas la frustration s'installer. 40 ans quel âge sublime !

Tout est possible !

Je vous envoie toute l'énergie nécessaire à votre épanouissement perso.

Les vocations il peut y en avoir des tas...

Ne vous laissez pas plomber par ce que vous n'avez pas mais par la richesse de ce que vous avez ! Je suis sûre des enfants merveilleux (Bon pas autant que les miens) mais pas loin derrière !

Allez c'est le moment l'automne une nouvelle vie !


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir ! Un petit coup de mou ! Ne rien décider trop vite bien réfléchir au pour et au contre d'un grand changement.
J'adorais mon métier d'assmat et les petits et leurs parents bien heureux de me côtoyer .je ne pouvais plus supporter toutes les nouvelles règles et contraintes de notre métier. Je commençais à me noyer dans l'administratif et je souhaitais que mon mari a la retraite profite librement de notre maison.
A 40 ans tout est possible !?


----------



## NounouNat2 (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour laeti221,
C'est normal de se poser des questions, tout le monde passe par cette phase, tôt ou tard et ce, dans tous les métiers et à tous les âges.
Il est vrai que l'on exerce une profession oû nous sommes seules, avec une ENORME responsabilité, pas toujours reconnu à sa juste valeur, d'ailleurs !
Beaucoup d'entre nous, se mettent une pression folle et à juste titre. Certaines demandes de  La PMI, des PE, n'aident pas à se détendre.
Pour la santé, j'étais comme vous, toujours peur de devoir m'arrêter, au risque de laisser les PE dans la panade, d'avoir des critiques etc...aujourd'hui je me suis détendue sur cet aspect. J'explique dès le 1er rdv, que n'étant pas un robot, mais une simple humaine, je peux tomber malade, que j'essaierai de trouver une remplaçante, MAIS, que s'ils veulent des certitudes d'avoir toujours une personne qui s'occupera de leur enfant quoiqu'il arrive, alors, il faut qu'ils choisissent la crèche. Je leur explique également qu'eux-mêmes peuvent tomber malade, mais se posent-ils la question si leur absence va mettre leur employeur dans la panade.
Je pense qu'il faut "lâcher du lest" sinon on n'y tiens pas (c'est vrai dans tous les métiers). Je l'ai appris à mes dépends, après un burn out violent, dans mon ancienne vie.
Si vous êtes certaine que vous n'arriverez plus à passer au dessus de toutes les contraintes liées à la profession, alors il faut passer à autre chose.
La santé autant physique que mentale n'est pas à négliger, pensez à vous, car personne ne le fera pour vous.
Bon courage en tous les cas


----------



## Mimipoupina (18 Septembre 2022)

J'ai le même ressenti,  agréée depuis 2011 j'ai 41 ans et je ne m'épanouis plus vraiment dans ce métier ... la solitude ne me dérange pas du tout car j'aime être seule mais les contraintes d'aménagement de la PMI me saoule,  depuis 1 an j'ai un bb compliqué ( BABI ) je suis fatiguée et je déprime le dimanche soir car je n'ai pas envie de retrouver les enfants le lundi matin ... en même temps j'aime l'avantage de travailler à domicile ! Il y a des + et des - forcément mais de toute façon je n'ai absolument aucune idées de ce que je pourrais faire d'autres c'est le plus gros problème


----------



## NounouNat2 (18 Septembre 2022)

Mimipoupina : Comme dis plus haut, il faut essayer (Je dis bien essayer, mais on y arrive, étape par étape) de ne pas se mettre trop la pression. Si être seule, ne vous dérange pas, c'est déjà un bon point.
Pour les exigences de la pmi, pas le choix, elles font parties du métier, mais on peut les "alléger" le plus possible.
Exemple : j'ai une cuisine ouverte sur mon salon/ séjour. Ne voulant pas imposer une barrière de plus à ma famille et ne voulant pas non plus mettre des bloques tiroirs, j'ai rangé tout ce qui est dangereux (couteaux, fourchettes, ciseaux) dans un placard en hauteur (validé par ma puer). Ceci étant un exemple parmi tant d'autres.
J'ai aménagé ma maison et mon jardin de façon à ce que la sécurité soit respectée, tout en n'ayant pas un bunker en guise de logement (sinon on étouffe).
Pour la déco, idem, j'ai du mobilier et une décoration épurée, que j'aime, qui ne ressemble pas à une mini crèche et où je me sens très à l'aise pour exercer mon métier. Le confort au travail est essentiel.
Lorsque, j'ai un coup de mou, que je traverse une période de fatigue, je sais m'écouter et il m'est alors arrivé de n'accueillir que 2 enfants, par choix et pour une certaine période, de ne travailler que 4 jours par semaine et/ou réduire mon amplitude horaire, prendre plus de congés.
Je repars alors plus motivée que jamais.
Le burn out dans mon ancien job, m'aura au moins appris, à m'écouter, à prendre soin de moi et à savoir lever le pied quand il faut.
Prenez le temps de vous poser et de lister les raisons qui vous font douter de poursuivre l'aventure AM et les avantages qui vous inciteraient à continuer.


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour quand j'étais assmat je ne parlais jamais de mes faiblesses a mes PE .a la question comment allez vous ? Toujours bien et avec le sourire!
Étant une nounou vieillissante je voulais absolument paraître dynamique. Qualité souvent demandée aux assmats. 
Si des le premier rdv tu parles d'arrêts maladie tu te tirés une balle dans le pied avec certains PE.


----------



## Griselda (19 Septembre 2022)

Evidemment Nounoucat1 tu as raison mais cette remarque est réaliste avec n'importe quel employeur à vrai dire.

En toute franchise, on peut avoir toute la bienveillance du monde, si je cherche à employer quelqu'un et que cette personne me laisse penser qu'elle est susceptible d'être indispo quand j'ai besoin d'elle, probablement sans pouvoir anticiper car c'est le propre de la maladie que de ne pas envoyer de préavis (90% des fois), dans un métier où il n'y a pas un travail en équipe qui permettrait facilement de se faire remplacer, et que pour couronner le tout son indispo risque de me rendre moi même peu fiable dans l'entreprise qui m'emploie, évidement que je ne vais pas courir après un tel profil, c'est une question de bon sens.

On a quand même due inscrire dans la loi l'interdiction pour un employeur de demander à sa future salariée si elle envisageait une grossesse. C'est bien parce que la majorité des entreprises trient les postulantes en fonction de ce facteur.
Si on se bagarre pour obtenir l'obligation d'un congés paternité OBLIGATOIRE et plus long c'est aussi pour éviter qu'un employeur ne choisisse un homme plutôt qu'une femme quand celle ci est encore en âge de faire des enfants (à défaut de pouvoir lui poser la question directement).

Donc oui, tomber malade pour une AM c'est compliqué, comme pour tous les salariés qui n'ont pas de binôme. Encore plus dans une profession où la rupture de contrat reste libre, sans motif à invoquer. Où se soigner sans gêner une partie au moins de nos PE est presque impossible au vue de notre amplitude horaire totale.

En 20 ans je peux quantifier 2 journées où j'ai été malade + 1 journée où j'ai du accompagner mon Mari à l'hopital en urgence + 5 journées où mon enfant était malade ET contagieux. Je pense que si on fait un sondage tous salariés les AMs sont les reines de la "fiabilité" et pour cause...


----------



## NounouNat2 (19 Septembre 2022)

Griselda, on peut travailler en équipe, en entreprise, mais avoir des compétences et des tâches à réaliser qui ne peuvent pas être effectuées par d'autres. Je l'ai touché du doigt dans mon ancien job. Dans ce cas, crois-tu que le salarié se demande si son employeur va être dans la panade s'il s'arrête pour maladie ou grossesse, et penses-tu que l'employeur pourrait le mettre à la porte sur ce motif sans un lever de bouclier ?
Oui, il n'y a que les AM qui n'osent pas s'arrêter et c'est bien dommage et innacceptable. La santé est un bien précieux à ne pas négliger. On l'a mieux perçu peut être avec le covid. J'explique en toute transparence à mes futurs PE employeurs que je ne suis pas infaillible, tout comme eux Et que s'ils veulent des certitudes que je ne m'arrêterai jamais et pour aucune raison, alors, la crèche est le plus adapté, quoique... il peut y avoir des fermetures. Celle à côté de chez moi a fermé ses portes l'année dernière.


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Juste pour rebondir sur la crèche ... il y a bcp d’ARRETS DE TRAVAIL DONC encore + dans la panade. La crèche dans ma commune a été obligée de ne pas accueillir une dizaine d’enfants pdt 15 jours en plein mois de JANVIER car 3 en AT (covid et autres)

Chez une AM  lorsque l’on s’arrête, c'est que vraiment on ne peut pas faire autrement.

Perso, je ne me suis jamais arrêtée depuis 2006, même avec un accident du travail qui a été déclaré pour les remboursements des soins  (kine, etc), ou une grippe de 3 jours ... on essaye de ne pas s'arrêter SI l’on PEUT travailler en mode « tranquille » mais si j’avais été salariée comme à l'époque dans de grandes entreprises, c’est clair je m'arrêtais. Prendre les transports en commun ou la voiture, il faut déjà pouvoir le faire de se déplacer avec 1h de trajet pour les transports en commun (ce qui était mon cas) et travailler 8h sans se reposer en mode « tranquille » 👉🏼 IMPOSSIBLE 

Donc la crèche 👉🏽 mauvais exemple JE trouve


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Par contre, SI Accident du Travail, et donc arrêtée car pas le choix, BIEN GUÉRIR, ne PAS reprendre tant que guérison n’est pas totale.

Ma copine est dans ce cas, et ça fera 1 an en décembre, et ne reprendra sûrement plus, car elle a fait l’erreur de reculer d’un an pour se faire opérer. 

Donc SI vraiment IMPOSSIBLE de travailler, ne PAS hésiter à se faire arrêter car après c’est pire au niveau santé.


----------



## Griselda (19 Septembre 2022)

Et oui Nounounat2 j'ai moi aussi travaillé à l'exterieur avec ces mêmes difficultés et une très grosse pression exercée pour être dispo quoi qu'il arrive, surtout quand on est pas considérée comme remplaçable (ou qu'on n'a pas envie d'avoir à la remplacer!).
J'étais Responsable et j'ai encore au coeur la réaction de mon Employeur à l'époque quand au bout de 7 ans d'ancienneté j'ai osé annoncé que j'étais enceinte, je me suis fait pourrir (c'est le mot juste!), j'ai su répondre. La plus grosse différence c'est qu'un employeur lambda est obligé de trouver et prouver une faute pour se debarrasser d'un salarié (que ni la maladie, ni la grossesse ne sont evidement!) alors qu'au nom "de l'interet superieur de l'enfant" un PE se contentera d'une rupture par retrait d'enfant sans avoir à invoquer une raison. De facto l'AM sait qu'elle est sur un siège ejectable à la moindre contrariété. Voilà pourquoi nombre d'entre nous hypotèquent leur santé tant qu'elles le peuvent du moins. Je ne dis pas qu'elles ont raison, je dis que je comprends leur crainte. Bien sur, l'AM qui vit dans un secteur où il ne manque pas de Famille en demande pourra se dire tranquillement "bon débarras, un PE qui méprise la santé de son AM" mais pour les autres c'est plus compliqué.
La solution en effet est d'en parler avant, d'expliquer qu'il y a des solutions, que le RPE peut aider à trouver une remplaçante quand c'est necessaire, que l'AM elle même peut avoir quelques noms à soumettre de collègues qui accepteraient si elles ont de la place de le faire...


----------



## NounouNat2 (19 Septembre 2022)

Et oui,  Griselda, c'est cette injustice que je ne cesserai de dénoncer. Il est inconcevable en 2022 d'hypotéquer sa santé dans quelque profession que ce soit.
Je l'ai déjà dis pour l'avoir vécu et j'ai bien décidé depuis, que ça n'arriverai plus.
Alors bien sûr comme CHANTOU, si on peut se mettre en mode "tranquille" et qu'on a un petit rhume, on peut accueillir.
Mais combien d'AM ont les articulations, le dos en "miettes" et n'osent pas s'arrêter, au risque de ne plus pouvoir exercer la profession et au risque de ne pas pouvoir se reconvertir.
Je ne parle même pas d'AM qui n'osent pas mettre un bébé en route !
Ces mêmes PE quelquefois qui militent pour leur droit d'être malade ou d 'attendre un enfant sans que cela ne les pénalisent et sans se soucier de leurs employeurs et qui se permettent de faire la "misère" à leurs AM, c'est cela qui me révolte


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Nounounat2. 

Petit rhume... évidemment 

Moi c'était GRIPPE carabinée ... d’ailleurs un parent m’avait dit « ça va ? » ... donc malgré tout on peut faire le strict nécessaire pas comme si on était en entreprise ...

Pour mon Accident du Travail c'était Une FISSURE au niveau d’une côte donc pas un petit rhume malgré tout, mais j’estimais que je pouvais travailler en mettant une ceinture de protection et en gérant les enfants de presque 2 ans, donc ils avaient été cools 😊

Cela aurait été des bébés, c’est évident que je n’aurais pas pu et un arrêt aurait été nécessaire. 

Donc c’est en fonction si l’on peut ou pas, et vu tout l’administratif à gérer ensuite, c’est évident qu’on y réfléchit surtout si 4 jours ... déjà 3 jours de carence ... si ce n’est pas 4 il me semble avoir entendu justement pour inciter les salariés à travailler et pas se prendre 1 à 3/4 jours de « repos ou vacances pour certains. 

Même les fonctionnaires maintenant ont le 1er jour de congé maladie qui n’est pas rémunéré, donc appelé *jour* *de* *carence*. Que les fonctionnaires soient un peu « à l’égalité«  du privé car ils se sont aperçus que bcp prenaient 1 jour par ci ou par là « aux frais de la princesse ». Depuis moins d’AT dans la fonction publique et MÊME une prime s’ils n’ont pas été en AT de l'année. Je le sais car dans mon entourage il y a des fonctionnaires.


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Pour info

«*Exceptions : pas de jours de carence dans certains cas*

lorsque vous bénéficiez d'une prolongation de votre arrêt de travail ;
après une reprise d'activité de 48 heures maximum entre la fin de votre arrêt de travail et le début de l'arrêt de prolongation ;
27 juil. 2022 »


----------



## Petuche (19 Septembre 2022)

Laeti221, je suis assmat depuis plus de 21ans, et des baisses de moral, des envies d'arrêter, du ras le bol... j'en ai eu beaucoup. Bien souvent j'ai failli arrêter.  Et puis ça repart, des fois on ne sais pas pourquoi... des fois je me disais ,''quand j'aurai plus le petit XouY en accueil j'arrête '' et puis vient un autre petit, d'autres PE et voilà on continue. Maintenant je vais avoir 59 ans en novembre, alors je ne me vois pas faire autre chose. Mais toi tu es jeune alors vas y fonce et change de métier.  C'est vrai qu'actuellement il y a pas mal d'offres. Ou fais une formation si une activité te tente... Mais si tu ne le sens plus. Essaie d'arrêter, réfléchis.. . Mais surtout comme ont dit les collègues ne jamais en parler aux PE. Ne rien dire... Bon courage. ..


----------



## NounouNat2 (19 Septembre 2022)

CHANTOU, quand je parlais de "petit rhume", ça n'avait rien de péjoratif.
Bien entendu que lorsqu'on est AM on ne s'arrête pas autant que les salariés et que tout dépend de la maladie, du nombre d'enfants que l'on a en accueil et de leurs âges. Lorsque j'ai été arrêté pour mon épaule avec fissure du tendon, je n'aurai pas pû continuer à accueillir même avec la meilleure des volonté. J'avais alors en accueil 2 bébés de 4 et 6 mois (dont 1 qui ne voulait que les bras) et 1 3ème qui n'avait que 18 mois.
J'ai pu trouver une collègue qui m'a alors remplacé pour les 3. Ce qui a bien dépanné les PE. Ce que je dénonce et ce qui contribue au ras le bol des AM, c'est cette injonction, ce devoir d'être toujours au top. Certaines n'osent même pas mettre un bébé en route, c'est grave tout de même


----------



## Nany88 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour les filles oui 
Je suis daccord avec toutes. 
Moi j en aïs marre des parents qui ce barre pour les crèche sa a la limite sa me dérange pas c'est leurs choix mais denvoyer une plainte à la pmi pour dire des choses fausse sa sa me gave au plus haut point. 
Il mais arriver cela il y a quelques jours. 
PMI débarque ok visite surprise pas de pb rien à cacher je v'fait mon travaille bien. 
Elle visite partout tt va bien. 
Mais a la fin elle me dit qu'il y a eu une plainte soit disons que je rendais très souvent l'enfant avec les fesses sale et que je n'était pas fiable car une fois j aurais pris un rdv médicale et que j'ai prévenue la veille.... Euuuuuu
Je voit tte suite qui c'est  
J était dégoûter de ce que j'entendais et choqué car en 9 ans 1rr fois ce type de choses. 
La puer était top top et surtout à l'écoute elle a l habitude de ce genre de parents qui ce lâche en fin de contrat, c'est mon cas.... 
Pmei' de petite choses comme sa qui font que je vais changer pour travailler en crèche d entreprise le temps d avoir mon concour Atsem, même si je peut déjà travailler en maternelle avec mon cap, je veut avoir le concour comme meme


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Pour ma part je pense qu'il est intéressant de se mettre d'accord avec des collègues amies pour un éventuel remplacement en cas de besoin.mais n'en parler aux PE que si le problème se présente. 
Je n'aime pas du tout quand au premier rdv un pe demande que faites vous si vous êtes malade? Je suis plutôt en bonne santé ! 
C'est quoi la bonne réponse ?!


----------



## Orlhad (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour @laeti221,

Vous êtes encore jeune et plein d'opportunités se présenteront à vous. Le plus important est de ne pas tomber dans le catastrophisme et de se laisser enfermer dans une spirale auto destructrice. Changer de métier n'est absolument pas un échec. Si vous sentez que vous êtes arrivé au bout de cette histoire, c'est normal de ressentir de la lassitude.

Faites un "pas de côté" pour prendre le temps d'analyser vos besoins. La pression sociale que vous évoquez est bien souvent une construction mentale que nous nous laissons imposer. Il suffit bien souvent d'observer tout cela tranquillement pour se rendre compte à quel point nous sommes parfois les jouets de mécanismes aliénants. Toujours beaux, toujours performants, toujours en bonne santé : ce sont des injonctions fabriquées par un marketing politico-médiatique. Nous sommes humains donc faillibles, parfois malades, pas toujours au meilleur de notre forme. Comme tout le monde.

Pour l'avoir expérimenté plusieurs fois, quitter un job qui ne nous intéresse plus est une source de renouveau qui fait souvent du bien. C'est s'ouvrir à de nouveaux horizons et de nouvelles rencontres. Prenez votre temps et n'écoutez pas tous les donneurs de leçon prompts à juger les autres pour échapper à leur propre jugement.


----------



## Mapoule (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, idem que vous et je ne donnerai pas de leçon ni de conseil.
Ça fait plusieurs fois où j'en ai ras la casquette, pourtant j'aime ce que je fais. Mais les journées interminables, les rdv perso que je ne peux jamais prendre, pôle emploi absent qd on perd un contrat, les maladies, le covid , ma vie sociale réduite a néant et je n'ai pas tout vider mon sac...
Je pense depuis un p'tit moment a ne pas faire mon renouvellement


----------

